# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Vé máy bay đi Pháp, giá rẻ, vé khuyến mại đi Pháp

## nguyethp89

VÉ MÁY BAY GIÁ RẺ ĐI PARIS

*Đại lý cấp 1, phòng vé Vietnam Tour, đặt vé trực tuyến, giao vé tận nơi, miễn phí. Đặt vé, xuất vé 24/24h, call: 0902 216 686 hoặc (04) 6256 8383 (giờ hành chính)*

*Hạng đặt chỗ T -> 738$ ++ (Khứ hồi 6 tháng)
Hạng đặt chỗ H -> 850$ ++ (Khứ hồi 6 tháng)
Hạng đặt chỗ B -> 950$ ++ (Khứ hồi 6 tháng)*

Chúng tôi cam kết đem lại cho khách hàng những dịch vụ tốt nhất. Với mong muốn mang lại nhiều lợi ích cho khách hàng, đại lý vé máy có nhiều ưu đãi dành cho khách hàng :

- Đặt chỗ và giữ chỗ miễn phí cho khách hàng.
- Giảm giá cho những đoàn khách gồm nhiều người.
- Giao vé tận nơi miễn phí cho những khách hàng trong khu vực nội thành.

Nhằm tạo điều kiện thuận lợi cho khách hàng mua vé, cung cấp đa dạng dịch vụ *bán vé máy bay trực tuyến.*


*Liên hệ: CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN DU LỊCH VÀ TỔ CHỨC SỰ KIỆN VIỆT NAM (Vietnam Tours)
Địa chỉ: Số 202 Hoàng Quốc Việt, Hà Nội
Tel: 04 6256 8383 - 04 6256 8585 -  Fax: (84-4) 6256 8383
Email: vinatour24h@gmail.com - khachhang@dulichviet24h.com
Website: http://www.dulichviet24h.com - http://www.viettravel24h.vn www.vemaybayviet24h.com*

----------


## lemuik5haui

Bạn muốn đi du lịch tại Paris...vậy việc bạn phân vân là nên chọn mua vé máy bay ở đâu rẻ,an toàn mà chất lượng phục vụ lại tốt. Mời các bạn ghé thăm website của chúng tôi ve may bay ha noi Paris 
chúc quý khách có chuyến du lịch thú vị,bổ ích

----------


## greencanal89

Bác cho em hỏi bên bác có bán vé máy bay nội địa không??

----------


## vemaybayq

Giá cả họp lý...Vào tham khảo mấy nơi..chỗ này tiện nhất

----------

